# Bacon Cheese Spread



## Roxy (Oct 25, 2007)

Bacon Cheese Spread:
 
1 lb. bacon
1-8 oz. pkg. shredded Cheddar cheese
1/8 tsp. garlic salt
1-8 oz. pkg. cream cheese
1/4 tsp. onion salt
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
 
Cook bacon until crisp.  Drain and crumble.  Combine cheeses, mixing until well blended.  Add onion salt and garlic salt, Worcestershire sauce and bacon, mix thoroughly.  Chill.  Serve with crackers.


----------

